# Wanted:Whiski Jack-Cascade Lodge reviews



## leeza (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone have info on Whistler's Whiski Jack at the Cascade Lodge?  Exchanged for a 1 BR in November but can't find any reviews (which makes me nervous...).  Any input would be appreciated -- thanks!


----------



## debraxh (Mar 11, 2006)

What's the resort ID -- could it be WorldMark Cascade Lodge?


----------



## leeza (Mar 11, 2006)

It's RCI #5183


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 11, 2006)

We've never stayed there. but did look at one of the units four or five years ago during a sales tour.

Like most WJ properties, the units are well furnished and appointed.  IIRC, the pool and hot tub were not very large.  Be aware that WJ resort does not occupy the entire building.  WJ owns some of the condos in the building; the rest are owned by private owners.  Also, you checkin at the main WJ (about one block from Cascade Lodge), not at the Cascade front desk.

Cascade is not close to any of the night clubs, so late night noise shouldn't be any issue.  Cascade is close to both HWY 99 and Village Gate Blvd, so there may be some traffic noise.  Cascade is also one of the newer projects in Whistler Village.  If you will be there for skiing, the Village gondola upload area is an easy walk,

I wouldn't hesitate to make the exchange.  If I were in the market for a WJ timeshare, Cascade would certainly be one of the properties I would consider.


----------



## debraxh (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmmm, it looks like the same property as RCI #5800.  The Whiskijack addresses are all the same so I can't be certain, but check out the pics of the two side by side.

We were there last summer and although I know there were units other than Worldmark in the Cascade, I don't recall seeing a Whiskijack sign...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 11, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> Hmmm, it looks like the same property as RCI #5800.  The Whiskijack addresses are all the same so I can't be certain, but check out the pics of the two side by side.
> 
> We were there last summer and although I know there were units other than Worldmark in the Cascade, I don't recall seeing a Whiskijack sign...


All of the WJ's show the same address - it's the address for the check-in office.

Many of the buildings where WJ has units do not sport a WJ sign.


----------



## debraxh (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Steve, that's what I thought.

So it seems like the OP could refer to the reviews for the Worldmark Cascade Lodge to get some ideas about the accommodations and the resort.


----------



## asp (Mar 12, 2006)

Small units, but well located.  Not much noise  - traffic is preferably to hooting and hollering at 3AM for us!  don't forget the free bus to the lifts.  Hy's Steak house across the street is pricey for Canada, but excellent steaks@=!  make reservations though.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2006)

asp said:
			
		

> Small units, but well located.


"Small" means that they are the size of current in-village condos.  Many of the older properties, which are in the Main Village, have much bigger units, but much more noise.

Powders Edge offers the best combination of unit size, amenities, and lack of noise.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2006)

There are several reviews of the casade lodge in the TUG database. They were of the worldmark rooms but I beleive that all rooms in the casade lodge are very similar. 

The resort is on the new side (<6 years) and pretty nice. My Inlaws stayed there about 3 years ago.  It has a good location, within easy walking of all village attractions.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> There are several reviews of the casade lodge in the TUG database. They were of the worldmark rooms but I beleive that all rooms in the casade lodge are very similar.
> 
> The resort is on the new side (<6 years) and pretty nice. My Inlaws stayed there about 3 years ago.  It has a good location, within easy walking of all village attractions.


The WM reviews will be good for lodge info.  WJ, however, typically furnishes the units they own themselves, and WJ also may rearrange the interior walls.  For example, the floorplan for the WJ units at Tyndall Stone Lodge are unique to the WJ units.


----------



## allenke (Mar 13, 2006)

leeza said:
			
		

> Anyone have info on Whistler's Whiski Jack at the Cascade Lodge?  Exchanged for a 1 BR in November but can't find any reviews (which makes me nervous...).  Any input would be appreciated -- thanks!





Leeza,

    I think you will enjoy your stay at the Cascade Lodge.  I really like the exterior architectual design of this resort.   The unit size is a comfortable size, a bit smaller than some timeshares, but more consistent with some of the other Canadian timeshare units I have stayed in.

    I love the location of this resort.  It is just across the street from the main entrance to the hub bub of the town of Whistler (walking only part).  Close, but in a quite area.  Some of the back side units on one end may have some road noise from the road behind, but definitly preferrable to the party noise from town.  It is also just one long block to the main grocery store.  I think you will be very pleased with the location of this resort.  

    Cascade has its own underground parking, locked cages for bike storage.  I would highly recommend locking your bike well inside this cage. 

    This resort has one of the larger pools and couple of hot tubs.

     Hopefully you will get one of the units that face the front where you will have views of the mountian.

Ken


----------

